# Preparing for a long quarantine



## negolien (Mar 15, 2020)

O.o gotta start with the basics and go from there... Posted a couple days ago about the rubs was looking to try some different ones out. if you have any preferances with the included please let me know. I' am kinda interested in the bee one..


----------



## fivetricks (Mar 15, 2020)

I'm def not a fan of the maple one or the brown sugar bourbon one. Bleh.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 15, 2020)

Been using honey bee for a while now. The wife loves it. Too sweet for me. I apply it like seasoning rather than rub. Great taste but will make meat candy if not careful.


----------



## negolien (Mar 15, 2020)

SmokinEdge said:


> Been using honey bee for a while now. The wife loves it. Too sweet for me. I apply it like seasoning rather than rub. Great taste but will make meat candy if not careful.


Thanks they have that in the spicier chipotle...probably to some pork ribs with it. As for the maple and bourbon mccor8..I like em both. I usually do a 50 50 of those 2.


----------



## SlickRockStones (Mar 15, 2020)

Flavor Town is stocked and ready!


----------



## thirdeye (Mar 15, 2020)

I can't report on any of the rub flavors, but for a competition last season we used Kosmo's injections.  The chicken soak is a very good product and instead of brining, I wound up injecting the thighs about 90 minutes before putting them on the smoker.  It's also really good for pork steaks or pork chops.  And, it mixes in a shaker with room temperature water, so it's ready to go in 5 minutes.  The shoulders were injected with Kosmo's Original Pork mixed with apple/white grape juice.  And for the brisket we used Kosmo's Reserve Blend.  By far the Chicken Soak is my favorite, next was the brisket injection, very beefy and held moisture well, and although the pork injection was good, I've had better success with a home made one for shoulders.


----------

